# Murcury to Transit the sun "Its all over"



## dorsetknob (May 4, 2016)

Mercury will transit the Sun next Monday, and those wishing to witness this occasional event without risking blindness will be pleased to know that NASA will have full coverage.

The planet will creep across the Sun's fiery surface between 11:12 GMT (7:12 AM EDT, 12:12 BST) and 18:42 GMT (2:42 PM EDT; 19:42 BST). The entire transit will be "widely visible from most of Earth including the Americas, the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans, Europe, Africa and much of Asia", according to EclipseWise, although eastern Asia, Japan, Indonesia, Australia and New Zealand will miss out.

Mercury transits the Sun around 13 times a century, with its last pass in 2006. The next chance to catch the phenomenon live will be on 11 November 2019

If you try to watch this live you will need to take same viewing precautions as watching an solar eclipse


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for the website link to watch it!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2016)

23 hours to go bump


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 8, 2016)

great... thanks for the links and infos 


now change that error in the thread's title ... "Murcury" it's "MOAR CURRY"... you... you .... you ... *CENSORED* (absolutely not insult have been censored in that post, all "*CENSORED*" are just censored with *, no Curry where harmed during the typing of that idiotic sentence.)


----------



## dorsetknob (May 8, 2016)

is ? moar a Curry Eater ?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2016)

Mercury Transit is live now


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2016)

Its raining here so i dont think i can get it reflected through my telescope.  Bugger.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 9, 2016)

Raining in Wales? Nooooo....


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2016)

Raining here in dorset   but it is a nice warm 294 Kelvin


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2016)

its stopped raining here


in your face Dorset......


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2016)

SDO released image and video


----------



## Drone (May 9, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154089169426772
		






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154088823206772
		






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154088699906772
		



From NASA's facebook. Lots of stuff on twitter but tpu engine does not allow to embed them


----------



## dorsetknob (May 9, 2016)

Note to thread Necro-ist  please Revive thread sometime near to


dorsetknob said:


> 11 November 2019


Ready for the Next Transit


----------

